# lens hoods pros and cons?



## Devananda (May 23, 2007)

looking to add a lens hood to my nikon 80-200 are they a good investment or just one more think to buy and carry around??
thanks 
Deva
:cheers:


----------



## DSLR noob (May 23, 2007)

Pros- protection against bumping, reduction of contrast robbing glare, and makes your lens look more professional. 

Cons- Cannot rotate a polarizing filter and............ can't think of anything other than they aren't free.

For storage, most can be reversed and stored on the lens. Depending on the lens it might cover a focus ring in this position.


----------



## firemedic0135 (May 23, 2007)

If my lens is on the camera I keep the hood on it.It doesnt hurt anything and it provides alot of protection.
It does make it difficult to use a CPL but I use one so rarely ,and when I do I just set it before I put the hood on.
I use my hood like alot of people use a UV filter.


----------



## panocho (May 23, 2007)

you could get a folding rubber hood that would allow you to rotate any rotating filter which, as DSLR noob points, seems to me the only possible disadvantage of a lens hood.

Unless you consider the extra size a disadvantage, I think they are all advantages.


----------



## table1349 (May 23, 2007)

All the pros listed above pretty much cover it.

Con's to a lens hood, not having one or having one and not using it only to smack the front of your now unprotected lens and damaging it.  Lens hoods are manufactured to compliment the lens it is designed for as well as adding protection.  IMHO the best hood to use it the one made for the lens.


----------



## CBRfanatic (May 23, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Pros- protection against bumping, reduction of contrast robbing glare, and makes your lens look more professional.
> 
> Cons- Cannot rotate a polarizing filter and............ *can't think of anything other than they aren't free.
> *
> For storage, most can be reversed and stored on the lens. Depending on the lens it might cover a focus ring in this position.


solution....http://www.lenshoods.co.uk/


----------

